# Saw this poor guy on Craigslist



## Cora the golden

He is so handsome somebody please helps this boy


----------



## mooselips

There has to be a GR rescue up in that area.......I would think.

And, if there is, does the shelter not call them to say they have a GR?

Beautiful dog. Prayers someone takes him in their home.


----------



## Cora the golden

Do we know which shelter he is in??


----------



## Karen519

*I emld.*

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

I emld. the Golden Ret.l Rescues in CT, for this poor boy!!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519

*Rusty*

I HOPE SOMEONE EMAILS THIS AD AND GOES AND ADOPTS THIS BEAUTIFUL BOY!!!



hartford craigslist > community > pets 


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ome, please.&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13342637928351

Rusty needs a home, please. (Scheduled to be PTS ...sigh... )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2012-04-12, 3:48PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This is Rusty. A beautiful golden Retriever only about a year to a year and a half old. He is in a high kill shelter and will be euthanised VERY soon as the shelters are overcrowded
and they have no room to keep him. He was turned into the shelter because his owner could no longer take care of him  Shelter dogs are given 3 days at most to find a loving home or they are PTS.
It is very sad. If you would be SERIOUSLY interested in adopting this boy, please e mail me immediately. He will be neutered and up to date with vaccinations.
Please open your home to a dog in need.






• Location: Scheduled to be PTS ...sigh... 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2954709953


----------



## mylissyk

Please, please, please, always go to the GRCA website and find the rescue for the area the ads are posted and send the ad to those rescues off the list that cover that area.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## AmberSunrise

I have contacted Sunshine(email) & Yankee(vmail).


----------



## Karen519

*Sunrise*

Sunrise

Thank you!! I wasn't sure how to email Yankee and I emld. the other rescues in CT and then emld. Woody's Mamma. Praying someone saves him-he is a beauty and it sounds VERY URGENT!!


----------



## AmberSunrise

You need to call Yankee and leave a message (978 568 9700 andleave message on line 3)



Karen519 said:


> Sunrise
> 
> Thank you!! I wasn't sure how to email Yankee and I emld. the other rescues in CT and then emld. Woody's Mamma. Praying someone saves him-he is a beauty and it sounds VERY URGENT!!


----------



## Ash24

I e-mailed to see if he was taken yet. Hopefully someone has taken him!


----------



## Karen519

*aSH*

ASH

Thanks for emlg. them. Let us know what they say!


----------



## Karen519

*rusty*

Bumping rusty up!


----------



## cory

Thank you so much. I had no idea what to do when I saw him but felt so bad for him and knew someone on here would no what to do. I wish I could take him.


----------



## Karen519

*cORY*

CORY

Thanks so much for posting him. Always, email the rescues in the state the information.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...b of America&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13342676183021


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What a gorgeous boy.......... good thing I'm far away from this shelter, I'd be grabbing him for sure.

Thanks all for helping him.


----------



## sameli102

Any possible way you can rescue him and find him a home through the forum? He's gorgeous.


----------



## cory

I thought about it but unfortunately I am about 2 hours away from him and I am very ill at the moment and a drive of that distance is not possible for me right now. If he was closer then I would but I am having a hard time taking care of the animals (and children) I have right now because of my illness.


----------



## vcm5

He is beautiful! Such a sad story, I hope we are able to find him a home. If I lived closer I would be tempted myself!


----------



## Ash24

I e-mailed, and if they reply that he's still available, I'd take him. I'm 9 months pregnant- but have 2 other dogs and lost my 5 year old golden in January. I have lots of support so could work it out. Hopefully someone's adopted him, but I'd love to add him to my crew!!


----------



## Karen519

*Ash*

Ash

I really hope they answer you!! Please let us know!!!


----------



## debra1704

He is beautiful! I would LOVE to adopt him but just can't. Hoping someone will. He's such a happy boy.


----------



## toliva

I wish I lived closer 

Ash, please let us know if they answer!


----------



## vcm5

Keep us posted!! I really hope they get back to you!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I so hope you hear back soon on this beautiful boy. Please let us know, I too am worried about him, in such short time to be able to help him.


----------



## Swanolck

I saw him today too. I'm in CT and can help out. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'd love to take him, but we're too far away. This breaks my heart!


----------



## MicheleKC87

I hope he finds a home. He looks so sweet and beautiful.


----------



## mylissyk

Ash24 said:


> I e-mailed, and if they reply that he's still available, I'd take him. I'm 9 months pregnant- but have 2 other dogs and lost my 5 year old golden in January. I have lots of support so could work it out. Hopefully someone's adopted him, but I'd love to add him to my crew!!


I would not wait for email. Please call the shelter or go there and see him in person. Email rarely works for contact animal shelters.


----------



## HolDaisy

Please keep us posted if you hear anything back, I'm really worried for him


----------



## Karen519

*Swanolck and ash*



mylissyk said:


> I would not wait for email. Please call the shelter or go there and see him in person. Email rarely works for contact animal shelters.


SWANOLCK AND ASH

*I completely agree with Myslissyk-Please call the shelter fast before they put him to sleep and go adopt him-do not wait for a reply to your email.
In most cases, I NEVER GET A REPLY. *


----------



## Aislinn

The original Craigslist ad has been removed. I hope he has found a great home!


----------



## Karen519

*Aislinn*

Aislinn

Was there more than one posting about him?
Can you provide the link?
Praying someone saved him!

P.S. I won't be able to be reached today, until late this afternoon.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up

Can someone who is nearby call and check on this boy if you know what shelter he's in.

I don't want to assume because his posting is down that he was saved.

Taking my Aunt to the cemetery to see my parents.

Thanks!!


----------



## Cora the golden

bumping Rusty up


----------



## Cora the golden

any word on Rusty ??


----------



## HolDaisy

*bumping up*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I hope he was rescued and not PTS


----------



## maggsd

Bumping up too !!!!!!!!! Hope its not been too late for Rusty, does anyone know x


----------



## cgriffin

It would help to know which shelter he is/was in.


----------



## Karen519

*Reply*

I think that Swanolck or Ash might know what shelter he is in and if they could call there and check to see if he is safe that would be great.

I never heard anything back from any of the rescues as to if they would help him or not.


----------



## cgriffin

I am too far away, but if I had the number, I would have called to see if he got rescued.


----------



## Ash24

I spoke to the coordinator and she has had 22 requests on him! She wants to be sure he goes to a great home and not moved around again. She sent the request for him to be brought up from TN to CT next weekend and is going to have a home for him!


----------



## Karen519

*Ash*

ASH

Thanks for updating us!! WILL you check on him in a few days to make sure he has been adopted. Are you saying that someone from TN is going to adopt him and she is arranging a transport for him?


----------



## Ash24

No- he is at a kill shelter in TN. Her shelter gives the OK for him to come up to CT when they think they have a family for him. She has already given the OK and he will be coming up next weekend. I talked to her for a while and she has a lot of promising families- I told her I'd want him, but am having a baby next month so timing isn't ideal- but if there is not a suitable family to please let me know as we could definitely work something out. She sounded really great and she was so happy about all the responses. She's calling everyone who contacted her as she wants to make a perfect fit. I think Rusty is in great hands!


----------



## cgriffin

I hope he gets a good home!
Odd to have been listed on Craig's list in Connecticut though.


----------



## megkate

Wow! Sounds like Rusty is going to have a promising, happy life with someone. Thanks for all that you did, Ash24. Bless you and Rusty too!


----------



## Karen519

*Ash24*

ASH24

That is so amazing that you are willing to take him if nobody else does!
You're having a baby next month??!! Hopefully, she will let you know if somebody else will adopt him. I thought he was in a shelter in CT.


Ash24 
New Member Join Date: Feb 2012
Location: Massachusetts
Posts: 32 
Thanks: 0
Thanked 34 Times in 13 Posts 

No- he is at a kill shelter in TN. Her shelter gives the OK for him to come up to CT when they think they have a family for him. She has already given the OK and he will be coming up next weekend. I talked to her for a while and she has a lot of promising families- I told her I'd want him, but am having a baby next month so timing isn't ideal- but if there is not a suitable family to please let me know as we could definitely work something out. She sounded really great and she was so happy about all the responses. She's calling everyone who contacted her as she wants to make a perfect fit. I think Rusty is in great hands!


----------



## vcm5

That's so great! I am so glad Rusty will be finding a good home - I always love when it turns out like that!


----------



## cory

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!! I'm so glad to hear that he has so many options waiting for him.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Thanks to all that helped Rusty!


----------



## cgriffin

Any word yet, if he is on his way to CT?


----------

